# Case Tractor Loader.



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone know what year this thing is from or some sort of model indication? I'm told it has a 3 point hitch and PTO on the back. Looks like a old Ford loader to me. Trying to find HP and weight of the machine.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Early 80s looks like a case 580c


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like a 480 to me, maybe an E or F? I would say late 80s or early 90s. Looks very similar to our 480F LL. As I recall should be 10-11k for weight and around 60? horse.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The tag should be just inside the cab door to the left. Its going to be a 480 D or E LL (Loader Landscaper). I have a 480F LL and I can tell mine is a little newer.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like your going backwards dave, what are you thinking buying something so old?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;1899098 said:


> Looks like your going backwards dave, what are you thinking buying something so old?


Cost to fix my throttle pedal and AC in the Cat would pay for this quick. No need for a backhoe this year either. I didn't even use my Cat for loading salt last winter and I still needed a new pedal and apparently part of the AC system is under the floor and salt water gets into that too. Cat has changed this all now in the D series machines. The bucket pins seize too even greasing it and fluid filming didn't help.

Want it for loading salt. My skid is on a site with a boss 10' box which works great.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Right on, this would make an awesome salt loader, I'm glad you finally put the skid to good use...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;1899409 said:


> Right on, this would make an awesome salt loader, I'm glad you finally put the skid to good use...


550 Hours on the Cat now. Not the site I was hoping it would be on. I was too expensive for the Costco store that was unhappy with the guy they had last season.

Does look like a Case 480 series. Hook up a inverted blower out back and do driveways....


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

The pto is kind of a joke in my opinion. To get the rpm where you need it you have to raise the engine rpm obviously. Problem is even in low gear your ground speed is sometimes too fast plus you end up dropping the shuttle into gear at a lot higher rpm than i care for-kind of like revving up your pickup and dropping the trans into drive. Engage the pto at idle and you may not have the power to turn your blower until rpms are up. 
It would work great for loading salt though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

These are good dependable loaders, we have had 3 of them. A couple things to look for, the brakes can be a little touchy and want to grab and sometimes stick also look at the pto in the 3 we had 1 didn't have a pto, 1 had it and 1 had a smooth shaft with a key way. Also with the pto I believe they are run off the hydraulics.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rat_Power_78;1900370 said:


> The pto is kind of a joke in my opinion. To get the rpm where you need it you have to raise the engine rpm obviously. Problem is even in low gear your ground speed is sometimes too fast plus you end up dropping the shuttle into gear at a lot higher rpm than i care for-kind of like revving up your pickup and dropping the trans into drive. Engage the pto at idle and you may not have the power to turn your blower until rpms are up.
> It would work great for loading salt though.


Yea I cant see me using it for a snowblower really. Other then just dead weight. Even then I don't think so. The cylinders leak for the 3 point. If you have a newer Ford diesel they do that. Mine will be in high idle and other then shifting out of park no other way to get it out of high idle. On my dodge and my duramax all you have to do is tap the brake pedal to get it to simmer down. When my GM 5500 is in high idle it sounds like a jet plane on the tarmac revving for take off.



LapeerLandscape;1900427 said:


> These are good dependable loaders, we have had 3 of them. A couple things to look for, the brakes can be a little touchy and want to grab and sometimes stick also look at the pto in the 3 we had 1 didn't have a pto, 1 had it and 1 had a smooth shaft with a key way. Also with the pto I believe they are run off the hydraulics.


Funny you say that. The brakes were stuck on. 1 side was grabbing. This machine has sat for a bit. The current owner blames the brakes on the last guy who test drove it. Looks like the cab came off another Case machine. Lots of gaps in the front and rear, could be missing some lower glass in the front and back of cab. PTO and 3 point hitch did work. The loader seams to lift pretty fast and you need to feather the controls for it as it gets jerky. something is sucking power when the machine is off he was saying. Install a master switch at the battery would solve that.

Can you still get keys for these machines? Maybe swap out the ignition switch to something I can make key copies of.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

As far as I know case keys are like cat keys in that they haven't changed in forever.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Grassman09;1899406 said:


> Cost to fix my throttle pedal and AC in the Cat would pay for this quick. No need for a backhoe this year either. I didn't even use my Cat for loading salt last winter and I still needed a new pedal and apparently part of the AC system is under the floor and salt water gets into that too. Cat has changed this all now in the D series machines. The bucket pins seize too even greasing it and fluid filming didn't help.





Grassman09;1899411 said:


> 550 Hours on the Cat now.


Did you buy it new? Even if you bought it used I'd be fuming that I had to fix anything like that with 550 hours on it...

Salt use, snow use, whatever you want to call it it's nuts that they know the equipment is being used for this stuff and they would design anything that could be impacted by salt, especially expensive parts, to where salt water could easily get on it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1901929 said:


> Did you buy it new? Even if you bought it used I'd be fuming that I had to fix anything like that with 550 hours on it...
> 
> Salt use, snow use, whatever you want to call it it's nuts that they know the equipment is being used for this stuff and they would design anything that could be impacted by salt, especially expensive parts, to where salt water could easily get on it.


Yes bought it new. Just within the 1st year they tried to stick me with a bill for 3 k. Bearing and chain and AC system. This particular branch deals with allot of big construction cos. I guess they figured id pay it. Car dealers are just as bad for designing things this way.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Grassman09;1902247 said:


> Yes bought it new. Just within the 1st year they tried to stick me with a bill for 3 k. Bearing and chain and AC system. This particular branch deals with allot of big construction cos. I guess they figured id pay it.  Car dealers are just as bad for designing things this way.


I'd have been raising holy hell with them and with Cat directly. That's nuts.


----------

